# Creating a second account



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

I've seen screenshots that this is improper use of an Uber account yet a lady I called on support said that if I wanted to do Uberx I would have to create a new account. Ok, but I already have an account which is solely eats.

I tried to make a new account but I just get logged into my regular account. Does this mean I have to delete my account in order to not have multiple accounts just to gain the option of doing Uberx?

She said she could not just add the option to my already existing account.


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

Signup with different email...common sense.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Vampoza6192 said:


> Signup with different email...common sense.


I also read somewhere that Uber has been known to deactivate users if accounts have matching vehicle vins is this true?


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have one UberEATS only account and one uberx/eats account never had a problem


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Well there's at least some ways Uber checks for multiple accounts.
I can't take being deactivated but I suppose a completely safe alternative would be to go onto other ride-sharing ventures alongside my 1 Uber account


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

You called uber support and they told you to make another account but yet your listening to someone on quora. Listen to uber support. The reason you have to make another account is because your eats only account gets special UberEATS only promo like back when I did UberEATS there were hourly guarantee promotions which is the only time I worked UberEATS after the promo hours I would use my uberx account , have had both accounts for 16 months no problem.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Vampoza6192 said:


> You called uber support and they told you to make another account but yet your listening to someone on quora. Listen to uber support. The reason you have to make another account is because your eats only account gets special UberEATS only promo like back when I did UberEATS there were hourly guarantee promotions which is the only time I worked UberEATS after the promo hours I would use my uberx account , have had both accounts for 16 months no problem.


Ok. Thanks. I will do it.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I have two uber DRIVER accounts. One commercial, one non commercial. Exact same cars, banking info, cards, insurance policy. Only difference is email. And phone number.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have two driver accounts for two different regions. Had the Uber office tell me to make a new account and they manually activated it


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I have two driver accounts for two different regions. Had the Uber office tell me to make a new account and they manually activated it


You new account carry the same ratings and trips from the other one or is it brand new account totally different?


----------



## 007John (Dec 5, 2018)

FXService said:


> I have two uber DRIVER accounts. One commercial, one non commercial. Exact same cars, banking info, cards, insurance policy. Only difference is email. And phone number.


Hello
How you make these 2 uber accounts or can you use them at a time or you have to looged out from one account 
Please do reply me soon


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Issue Resolved.

Rohit.


----------



## 007John (Dec 5, 2018)

What issue..??


----------



## Helga (May 9, 2020)

nickd8775 said:


> I have two driver accounts for two different regions. Had the Uber office tell me to make a new account and they manually activated it


Hey. Do you know if you can do Uber using two accounts in different states , but with the same drivers license and plates from same state?


----------

